

See your city the way you haven't seen it before - drac89
http://straggle.in/

======
astar
Landing page fail: the only info you have is a video to show the product, and
that video has a 30-second beer ad you ahve to watch before you can see the
product video. Do you really need the ad money that bad that you'd kill the
first impression of your own startup?

~~~
cad
Thanks for your directorial feedback. Do you actually have anything to say
about the concept or the product itself?

~~~
nonamegiven
He just did. There's a video and ad hiding everything about the site.

To me, the site is "something I'll never know because you have to watch a
video to find out." A simple sentence wouldn't have been taxing on the
creators.

~~~
cad
For clearance, we didn't put any ads on the video. And we took his directorial
comments in account so we are actually shortening the video right now and
doing some other improvements on it. Also working on the landing page to
display more information about the app itself. But more feedback about the app
itself and the concept will be beneficial for us till we update the page.

------
hinoglu
If i understood correctly, the application provides real time information
about places depending on the other users comments. Video starts good, but we
can't see much about application. Some small boxes with unclear photos show up
in the phone screen when phone is held towards some direction.

Not clear whether it shows the "friends hanging out currently at the place
phone directed to" or "comments about the place". Somewhere in the video a box
appeared on a car's driver that was passing by, which made me even think that
"is that a face recognition app?" (yes i hope and expect too much)

Show more from the application.

~~~
cad
Right. Thanks for the feedback. The application you've seen in the video is in
it's pre-beta stage. We are still working on the ui and some features that we
haven't revealed in the video. Those grey boxes are venues, and avatars are
your friends. App shows your friends, venues and points of interests
(gatherings, events, etc..) on both the map and the camera screen (AR). You
can initiate a meetup with your friend(s). When you do that the app will guide
you, using the map or the camera screen(AR), to your friend's location; or
your friend to your location; or both of you to a mid-point. App also suggests
suitable mid-points for a meetup for you to choose. It's golden especially
when you are abroad or at a different city.

